# Question about knives and age



## Gitzit (Nov 7, 2003)

I have a question for anyone who may know the answer to.

My son who is 17 turning 18 in a month stopped in Gander Mountain to buy a Picatinny Tool for his brother that is coming home tomorrow night from the Marines for a few days. The sales person and manager told him that they could not sell it to him as it had a knife on it and it was a federal law. I had never heard that it was a law to sell a knife to a minor much less a tool that has a knife blade on it.

I took a ride up to pick it up for him and ask the manager about it. She said that what my son had been told was accurate and that he could not be sold the tool as it had a knife blade on it. I told her that this is the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard as this was not a blade that extended beyond palm width and that this was a tool much like a multi tool that was literally on 3 displays surrounding us in the store for stocking stuffers and gifts.

My question, was the manager accurate and is it a law that a minor cannot be sold a knife at all much less one less than palm width or as part of a tool?


----------



## Gitzit (Nov 7, 2003)

jimp said:


> Michigan law, no knife sales to anyone under 18.
> Not even a small Swiss Army pen knife.


Thanks for helping to clear that up. That is the most stupid law I have ever heard of. I can see if it was longer than palm width but this is stupid. Do they also ban the sale of steak and kitchen knives to minors?


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Gitzit said:


> Thanks for helping to clear that up. That is the most stupid law I have ever heard of. I can see if it was longer than palm width but this is stupid. Do they also ban the sale of steak and kitchen knives to minors?


Can't sell tattoos, alcohol or tobacco either...under 18.

Oops, I've always thought that too.
You know what, I did a search for a link in Michigan law, can't find it...
Just different limits on possession.
Anyone else find it?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Is it a felony to give a pocket knife to a five year old now?


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

6Speed said:


> Is it a felony to give a pocket knife to a five year old now?



If so, I think there will be plenty of felons to arrest tomorrow, though 5 may be a little young to get a knife for Christmas.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

I grew up on a farm and had multiple pocket knives a at 5 years old. Drove 100+ hp tractors down the road pulling implements then using them in the field. Also rode full size quads too. Had to use my hand to pull up on the shifter. I can only imagine what would happen now if I were to be caught doing that stuff. This was only 26 years ago. Is it illegal for someone under 18 to be in possession of a knife?


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

My 9 year old grandson is a Boy Scout/Webelo..He wanted a pocket knife for his whittling requirement. I gave him one of my old cheapo's to use, but I guess now there are tons of rules when and where the Scout knife can be worn and used. The Scout knife would've been a good Christmas gift, but I'm not sure he could even possess it anymore.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Michigan's knife laws are ridiculous. The fact that each municipality can write their own laws is ridiculous. Not allowing switchblades is stupid and pointless. I really wish they would fix this stupidity.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

ESOX said:


> Michigan's knife laws are ridiculous. The fact that each municipality can write their own laws is ridiculous. Not allowing switchblades is stupid and pointless. I really wish they would fix this stupidity.


And as soon as they fix it, some kid will stab someone and the press will go nuts politicizing the legislators that want kids to die! Ridiculous world we live in. I always carried a knife as a kid, and I never killed anyone and I still have all my fingers. 

I didn't realize I turned my son into a criminal when he was 8. I guess now that I know, I better turn him in.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

ESOX said:


> Michigan's knife laws are ridiculous. The fact that each municipality can write their own laws is ridiculous. Not allowing switchblades is stupid and pointless. I really wish they would fix this stupidity.


I had a switchblade one. My buddy Poncho I worked with was going to Mexico to visit his homeland. (This was about 1973)
He asked me if I needed any leather goods or anything. I said "No, but I'd like a real bottle of Tequila with the worm in the bottom and a switchblade".
I gave the switchblade away to a black helicopter guy I knew because I didn't want to go to jail if I ever got caught with it.
I still have half a bottle of that tequila with the worm intact.
True story.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I found a Benchmade automatic knife on a roof at the shop on 8 Mile. Couldn't figure out someone who could afford that knife being someone who had to ditch it on a roof. 
If is freaking ridiculous that our legislators think switchblades are any more dangerous than other knives. I think they watched West Side Story one time too many of something.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

That's a nice find! A buddy had a Infidel, real nice knife. Not 400 bucks nice but still nice


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

ESOX said:


> Michigan's knife laws are ridiculous. The fact that each municipality can write their own laws is ridiculous. Not allowing switchblades is stupid and pointless. I really wish they would fix this stupidity.


If you ever had a switch blade pulled on you, you wouldn't say it's stupid. Takes a little longer to open a conventional knife and just may give a law enforcement officer a little more time to react to it


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

A lot of modern knives have flippers, the time difference between between opening any well designed knife with a flipper or thumb stud compared to a switchblades is virtually indistinguishable.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

My twelve year old has a small collection. She carves while we hunt. She also can start and drive our cars, load and shoot allof the guns in our house.

I'm sick of the continued pussification of our kids. 

My dad about s*** himself the first time she moved the Jeep. Maybe since it was parked next to his Corvette.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I agree. My kids shot their first firearms before they were 5. Had their first knives at 6. Teach responsibility and kids act responsibly. Take the mystery and magic out of guns and knives and kids don't feel the need to sneak around to get their hands on them when you aren't around. They also know how to safe ly handle them should the need arise. My kids were driving my trucks off road ( supervised) as soon as they were big enough to handle it.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> If you ever had a switch blade pulled on you, you wouldn't say it's stupid. Takes a little longer to open a conventional knife and just may give a law enforcement officer a little more time to react to it


Since the open assist knives are legal, there is no reason for switchblades to be illegal in Michigan. Indiana made switchblades legal last year.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

While it was against the law for them to sell the knife to your son, you may give him all the knives you want to, legally.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

jimp said:


> Can't sell tattoos, alcohol or tobacco either...under 18.


Good thing minors are still able to buy themselves an abortion.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

6Speed said:


> Is it a felony to give a pocket knife to a five year old now?


probably not,,,but it would be child endangerment, which is a crime.


----------

